# True Steelheader?



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.gofishn.com/ned/videos/1...scued-from-swift-currents-on-grand-river-mich

Check out this video - I am still laughing. I know this could happen to any of us - would you still keep fishing under the circumstances?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I absolutely would continue fishing.....bet it made the wait seem like nothing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I absolutely would continue fishing.....bet it made the wait seem like nothing
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Come to think of it, having a rod in my hand might make it not seem so serious.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Ummm thats real smart...not only putting himself in danger, but also all the rescuers...Some of the assenine choices people make just pisses me off! People die because of situations that can completely be avoided. Not only dumb offenders, but more unfortunately those trying to save them.

DUMB


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

So if he is stuck to the point he can't move. And actually hooks a fish, maybe the fish will pull him to safety?? People... Siiiggghh


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

When wading, sometimes you can reach what seems a point of no return. Who knows, maybe the dude thought he might die so he figured he might as well throw a few last casts. RISING WATER is definitely the worst time to "test" your limits and throw caution out the window. Sounds like he was very aware of his surroundings, but unfortunately high rising water can and will turn well known water into a death trap.

One thing I'm always very aware of when wading water is the path I took to where I am. As a rule of thumb, it's pretty risky going into turbulent or high flowing water much above mid thigh and going above your waste is flat out stupid in strong flows. Personally, I wouldn't feel too comfortable casting chest deep in rising turbulent water anyway and might likely be praying instead.

Pretty sure he may have a pretty hefty stupidity bill to pay.

C510I


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I've fallen in a different stream in MIchagan(Betsie River) and as I spun in circles under the water at one point, all I could be worried about was my darn cell phone.When I finnaly touched gravel I got out of the river soaked to the bone threw my fly rod to the ground in anger and my bud said " are you all right?" I said " Dangit my cell phones wet"!!!!! After a couple minutes I was back at it!!! So yeah I would of and have fished after falling in LMAO!!! 

On a lighter note any one have a Grand river bumper sticker??? I had seen it on a Guide service in MI website... I know its a whole different river lol!!!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

salmon king said:


> I've fallen in a different stream in MIchagan(Betsie River) and as I spun in circles under the water at one point, all I could be worried about was my darn cell phone.When I finnaly touched gravel I got out of the river soaked to the bone threw my fly rod to the ground in anger and my bud said " are you all right?" I said " Dangit my cell phones wet"!!!!! After a couple minutes I was back at it!!! So yeah I would of and have fished after falling in LMAO!!! On a lighter note any one have a Grand river bumper sticker??? I had seen it on a Guide service in MI website...* I know its a whole different river lol!!!*


 

its also the best river in OHIO !!!!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Well.......I guess if I was in the river....with my rod and bait......waiting for rescue. There's only two things to do.....pray.....or fish.

I'm good at multitasking.


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

If i was him i would do both, pray then fish...


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya if your waiting and wading you might as well be praying! As for me I would of kept fishing for sure lol


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

If you gonna be that stupid in the first place.....why not die what you love doing...bitter sweet I guess. At least he's still breathing, but he should be paying the coast guards salary for the day.


----------

